
What VCs Are Worrying About - wheels
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2009/06/what-vcs-are-worrying-about.html
======
jnorthrop
What I see in that data is that the VCs are worried about the things they
can't control (e.g. exit markets) and not worried about the things they can
control (e.g. deal flow, management teams, etc.). Not really surprising.

------
grellas
Some perceptive comments taking strong issue with the idea that the VC
industry is broken from Jason Mendelson:
[http://www.jasonmendelson.com/wp/archives/2009/06/apparently...](http://www.jasonmendelson.com/wp/archives/2009/06/apparently-529-of-
venture-capitalists-are-deluded.php).

His comment about today's investment environment for VCs is "what's not to
like." Well worth the read.

